# Looking for Flemish giant rabbit for sale



## D_Smith (Mar 8, 2014)

Does anyone know of a flemish rabbit breeder in west or middle Tennessee that breeds flemish giants? None of the breeders I've found will contact me back.. Helps appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## BlueMoods (Mar 9, 2014)

No, the closest ones I know of are over in Arkansas, one in Conway, one in Fayetville area, and one just into Texas, In New Boston. None of them have kits that are ready to go right now. I haven't talked to the one in Conway in a few weeks but, the other two are waiting on does to kindle so, would be at least 2 months before they had any kits for sale.


----------



## PaGal (Mar 9, 2014)

I had a lot of trouble finding a breeder in my area as well. Have you tried searching through ARBA? There website allows you to search (if I remember right) by state or breed. Also, I belong to a facebook group Flemish Giant Rabbit Breeders. It's a closed group but you don't have to be a breeder to join. You can then ask there as I'm sure there are some. Because most of them breed as well as show even if a breeder in your state is not part of a group someone on there should be able to give you some names of breeders in your area.


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 24, 2014)

There is a Breeders Directory on the National Federation of Flemish Giant Rabbit Breeders website (www.nffgrb.net), organized by Region and State. You might be able to find someone on there that is close to you...


----------

